# Independent Coding Contractor/Consultant



## pathfinder57 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi, Does anyone work as an Independent Coding Contractor for Physician Offices? Is this a viable business? Do Physicians generally hire Independent Coding Contractors? If so, what kind of fees can be charged and the terms and conditions of the contract especially liability issues? Anyone in Southern California? Any help/tips/information would be highly appreciated. CK


----------



## Sunshine719 (Apr 16, 2014)

*CPC physician based*

We sometimes outsource to TCN.  Otherwise, our docs like to have the coder on site.


----------



## Jennifer Burlingame (Apr 16, 2014)

If this is a field you are interested in, I highly recommend going into hospital coding ... there are several contract jobs for hospital coders but not for physician offices, although this may change when the ICD-10 finally gets implemented.


----------

